
"DuckDuckWin" - Abandoning Google Search for DuckDuckGo - ONE37
http://www.one37.net/blog/2012/1/24/duckduckwin.html
======
timdot
I switched to DuckDuckGo about a month back after challenging myself to
"switch for a week". I didn't think I'd survive and I still use Google search
a bit, however, for the most part I do all my searching through DDG.

The accuracy of DDG is not as good as that of Google, that's for sure, however
it is good enough a lot of the time. Strangely, DDG is actually superior for
accessing Google's non-web-search services. It's quicker to type "!gm London,
UK" than press your homepage button, click "Maps", then search. Same goes for
Google News and Google Shopping. And, if you can't find what you're looking
for on DDG, you can just type "!g" before your search to check Google instead.

Highly recommend people give it a go - just for a week. You might like it :-)

~~~
ONE37
Wholeheartedly agreed. The !bang feature is fantastic.

